# uhh, am i being punk'd



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Right-you have an interesting forum post that's not a review-you already figured that out, but posted it anyway. Why not post it in a forum?


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

Tried going to forum but did not have picture upload option or a category that it fit into. Maybe I just couldn't find it, open to suggestions on that. And I think a review is a piece of writing about the quality of a book, performance, or show, or in this case a website. So to credit Webster, I think it fits


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63461


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Same with Lee Valley, where I get seasonal catalogs full of gardening and culinary gizmos.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe build a mobile base from wood and it'll justify it being there…? I don't know. Make wooden handle covers for the Elliptical for that oh-so-fresh wood smell instead of sweaty palms? It is odd, I'll give you that.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Same with Lee Valley, where I get seasonal catalogs full of gardening and culinary gizmos.
> 
> - poopiekat


This is nothing new for LV:

Lee Valley is a family-owned business that has been serving users of woodworking and gardening tools since 1978.

See http://www.leevalley.com/US/home/About.aspx


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@chuckV: Okay, but perhaps I should have been clearer. A brand new franchised hardware/farm supply store just opened in town, and this is what happened yesterday. I looked around, and failed to find one single metric fastener for sale. The clerk in that department just shrugged. My response? *"Well, I won't come to this hardware store for fasteners, but if I ever need 100 three feet tall illuminated plastic snowmen, I'll be sure to swing on by."*
I walk out of Lee Valley empty-handed sometimes, because they're out of stock of the items they built their reputation on. I CAN get a gardener's hat with built-in parasol, however….


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Lee Valley is such a strange mix of great items and total crap gimmicky type stuff. It's always strange to see their planes advertised on the same page as magnetic armbands to hold screws.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Hardware stores and businesses have to try different things to survive and prosper. Where I grew up there was a retail hardware that had the oddest assortment of stuff. Some of it you just shook your head at, but somewhere among their customers was a buyer. They were founded in 1876 and are still in business. Since I imagine business has changed in the 100 or so years, it's astonishing they are still in business, but despite their quirky stock, I still enjoyed going there for things.

Don't worry, if you hold your nose up high enough you won't be able to see anything that sully's your view. Of course, you may miss the occasional exposure to neat, new and interesting things hiding amongst the offending idea but new and different might be harmful to your health. You should consult a professional before exposing yourself in that manner.

I will agree it's odd that they are selling exercise and gardening equipment but really, no odder then posting a rant in the clearly labeled reviews section of Lumber Jocks.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember years ago we were on vacation in Ohio and visited the Amish Country. Found this little what I called a Hardware store that carried all sorts of items, but none of it electric. I loved that store. They had items I remember as a kid. So there is a buyer for everything at least once.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd just like to point out that it's really easy to add images to forum topics (and any other kind of post). There's an "img" button in the toolbar when you add/edit a post, you just click on it and then select your image and upload.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Don't worry, if you hold your nose up high enough you won't be able to see anything that sullys your view.
> 
> - sepeck


That's tagline worthy, right there.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

schuft- thank you, I knew I had seen that somewhere and was just overlooking it but couldn't nail it down when I wanted to, the upload on reviews is right up there. I appreciate it.

Neat, new and interesting things hiding amongst the offerings is the very reason I was looking in the what's new category to begin with. I just thought it poor marketing. Have any of you ever needed a can of finish or specialty hinge and instead bought an elliptical bike? Of course if I needed a piece of exercise equipment I'm sure Woodcraft.com would be one of the first places I would go to peruse the options.

Half-A borrowing , Noses up high is what it seems like from here with all the posting police. I throw myself to the mercy of the mob.

I read a lot of stuff on this site that is great and some that isn't but short of spam or self promotion I don't see any problem with *a piece of writing about the quality of…* being in the review section.

I did look in forums to try and see where it would fit, this seemed the best, had a bit of discussion, all is well. 
Thanks to all for the comparative notes on experiences. Let us build stuff people.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

> I will agree it s odd that they are selling exercise and gardening equipment but really, no odder then posting a rant in the clearly labeled reviews section of Lumber Jocks.
> 
> - sepeck


Line of the day!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you ever heard of diversifying your company. They are probably seeing opportunities in other markets and instead of setting up a whole new company and website they are testing the waters.

What is the big deal if they sell other things as long as they have what your looking for. They didn't forget who there customers are, they know there customers also buy these other products.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Yes. This RANT or whatever it is, is in the wrong place. Obviously "You" as in "Everyone" has seen the same thing. Why would You feel that You are being "punk'd"?

2. Downloading pictures in ANY Forum is very straight forward as "schuft" has pointed out.

3. "mrg" is correct about Diversifying and "What is the big deal if they sell other things as long as they have what your looking for. They didn't forget who there customers are, they know there customers also buy these other products." It's as simple as if you don't want it, don't buy it, which also applies to #1.

4. Then Lee Valley has to get dragged into it. As but One Example:



> Lee Valley is such a strange mix of great items and total crap gimmicky type stuff. It s always strange to see their planes advertised on the same page as magnetic armbands to hold screws.
> - Manitario


Total crap, gimmicky stuff? as in WHAT? That's an obvious Statement of "One man's ….so on so forth".
"On The Same Page"? Are you talking about an e-mail flyer? That doesn't exist in their Catalogue On Line or otherwise.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Well. Paint should be dry by now. Time for a Second Coat. ...LOL….


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you should make your own Forum about stupid things sold at WW stores. Call it "Stupid Store Forum". 
It can't be worse then the Stumpy Nubs Show.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I personally thank you for making this post and also feel that is it is in the right place since this is a review… it is a review of the company….

and while I gave my email to them for woodworking information and woodworking related sales…. I did not like it when I wasted my time opening a email about exercise equipment

it is a forum of customer abuse in my opinion

everyone is trying to hard to make a buck and it turns me off more and more…

its also like a magazine that my subscription runs out in 2018 and I keep getting early renewal deals in the mail…. seriously

market to me with good marketing but do not market just to do marketing


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe the powers that be feel like woodworkers are in need of more exercise? It would make me wonder if I walked in to see a nice new cabinet saw and next to it a exercise machine. CVS recently quit selling cigarettes and tobacco products saying they are bad for our health but still sell soda, candy, chips and such. As well as smoking obesity is also and issue that leads to health issues. My point being it does not have to make sense…..


----------

